# Moving young family to NL



## Laurie1977 (Aug 18, 2013)

hello, we are moving to NL with my husbands company and starting the searching process for an area to live... We are off tomorrow for a week to research and wondered if anyone here could give us a few ideas of locations which are suitable for a large ( ish) house rental outside of ams near beach sports etc. 

Schools are a priority for our 5 year old, so any recommendations (he has been at a Montessori pre school) 

I'm really nervous about making this a great adventure for us ( inc our one year old) and any advice from you lovely people would be greatly appreciated

Thanks Laurie


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

If it has to be English education your typically stuck around tha Hague, Amsterdam/amstelveen. The best beaches are about 20-40 min drive from Amsterdam and as the Dutch climate is not really beach favorite you could opt to live in places like Haarlem, heemstede. It will be cheaper if you go around beverwijk. Please realize Dutch houses are much smaller the US properties


----------



## Marinos (Aug 15, 2013)

cschrd2 said:


> If it has to be English education your typically stuck around tha Hague, Amsterdam/amstelveen. The best beaches are about 20-40 min drive from Amsterdam and as the Dutch climate is not really beach favorite you could opt to live in places like Haarlem, heemstede. It will be cheaper if you go around beverwijk. Please realize Dutch houses are much smaller the US properties



Agreed

The closer you get to BE the houses go up in size as the commuite
Personally I would balance out Location of Work with School
btw English Schools have a cost associated that can be fairly hefty

I work near the Airport and Live in Zoetermeer which is just past the Hague
Round Trip is not too bad and far enough from the city to give the kids some freedom

hope this helps


----------

